# How to create Silk Milk on a Gaggia Classic (Velvety Microfoam)



## KkAaNnEe

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thought I would share my technique of getting the best out of the Classic for Latte Art and generally creamy coffee.

There are some niggly issues with steaming on the Gaggia but after a couple months of practice I have reached more consistent results.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Steps:*



*
**Install the Rancilio Silvia v1/v2 steam wand!*

*1. Extract a nice shot, you need good crema! (fresh beans etc)*

*
*

*2. Size of cup *

On the Gaggia keep it below 300ml and ideally 200ml is the perfect size to practice, giving you enough time to pour but also not too much milk that the steam arm is overwhelmed.

*3. How much milk? This much... (for 200ml cup size - 12oz Straight sided classic jug)*

*
*

I use Whole milk (from Tesco - if you're interested!) but have successfully made microfoam with skimmed and semi-skimmed too.

  

*4. You've clicked your steam button on, now what!?*

Give it about 5 seconds and just slightly open the steam knob and I mean slightly! Nothing should come out for a couple secs then a steady stream of liquid. Once this runs out give it a tiny blast of steam and quickly close the steam knob! Quick! (We still need to let the steam pressure build).

*5. Grab your milk jug and position your steam arm (10 seconds max)*

Like this:

  

  

Pull the steam arm out straight in front of you and then nudge it to the left (it needs to be off-centre)

If you have done this correctly the light should not be on and you should start steaming just before it clicks on

*6. Follow the technique in the video below*

Making sure you build the whirlpool at the start, if you do not get it going at the start it may become difficult as the steam power diminishes. Just add enough air for the milk to expand by about a third. The whirlpool should still be whirling round and round...











It takes about 30 seconds to steam a jug of milk, which is good going on a classic, but only because we are getting it at it's most powerful.

If you have any foam sitting on top during steaming, you've done it wrong, therefore give it lots of swirls at the end.

*7. The results!*



*
*  

  

*Good luck (Hope this helps!)*

*Kane *


----------



## DoubleShot

Good job. Thanks so much for taking the time to put this together and posting it. Every little (bit of technique sharing) helps!


----------



## KkAaNnEe

DoubleShot said:


> Good job. Thanks so much for taking the time to put this together and posting it. Every little (bit of technique sharing) helps!


No problem at all, hope it helps people who struggle with consistency on the Classic and people looking for technique advice


----------



## Dallah

I can't wait to try this out at home when my new (to me) Classic arrives on Thursday/Friday. I learned on La Marzocco from a dude who claimed you couldn't do this on a single boiler. I can't wait to prove him wrong.

Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## KkAaNnEe

ridland said:


> I can't wait to try this out at home when my new (to me) Classic arrives on Thursday/Friday. I learned on La Marzocco from a dude who claimed you couldn't do this on a single boiler. I can't wait to prove him wrong.
> 
> Thanks for the pointers.


Sounds good! Good luck with it - more than happy to answer any Q's. What a shame that some people look down their nose at single boilers, unfortunately coffee attracts some snobby people!


----------



## MooMaa

Thanx very much for taking the time to write a great post. Just the sort of tips that I think will help me in my search for decent micro-foam on my classic , as maybe 1 in 20 I can get ok'ish.

Do you use a specific jug type and size?


----------



## KkAaNnEe

MooMaa said:


> Thanx very much for taking the time to write a great post. Just the sort of tips that I think will help me in my search for decent micro-foam on my classic , as maybe 1 in 20 I can get ok'ish.
> 
> Do you use a specific jug type and size?


No worries, good point about the jug will include this information in the post.

I use a 12oz Classic type jug, (this is not sponsored) you do not have to buy it from here!

http://www.espresso-products.co.uk/barista-tools/jugs-shakers/classic-milk-frothing-jug-12oz-340ml-

I am going to start experimenting with a 20z I have also. If I can get that down I will post tips on that too, as it would make it nice and easy for two drinks


----------



## DoubleShot

Just goes to show...a pro can produce great results with even the most basic of equipment while a n00b may not be able to even though using decent equipment!


----------



## KkAaNnEe

DoubleShot said:


> Just goes to show...a pro can produce great results with even the most basic of equipment while a n00b may not be able to even though using decent equipment!


Literally just takes practice and once you get the technique right it's impossible to go wrong! I tried many things before getting good results like this I can assure you


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Gonna give this a crack as well to be brutally honest my art is nonexistent and my foam is utterly #€%$^!¥ €§&£!

It tastes ok it would be just nice to make it look nice and until I get decent foam it's a non starter. Nice one.


----------



## KkAaNnEe

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Gonna give this a crack as well to be brutally honest my art is nonexistent and my foam is utterly #€%$^!¥ €§&£!
> 
> It tastes ok it would be just nice to make it look nice and until I get decent foam it's a non starter. Nice one.


Cheers sk8, let me know how you get on or if you have any Q's!


----------



## Rhys

I managed a half-decent attempt with my tin-can the other day, was almost impressed. Got a lovely micro-foam but was making a chai-tea latté instead.

Getting better though overall.

Had the inlaws over for 'mother's day dinner' and her dad was very impressed with his coffee.. (no pattern though - just a splodge of foam and some cocoa sprinkled on top, classy eh!)


----------



## gingerneil

Anyone know a supplier of 3 or 4 whole tips for Rancilio v3 wands ? Would be great to try one on my classic with the v3 and steam pid.


----------



## Rhys

20oz Toroid jug arrived today from Eric, tried it out and I didn't do a good job but the foam was really thick and creamy.

I think I need the 12oz as the Silvia steam wand only just dipped into the milk for my cuppa.










Just need to practice now, which is a vicious circle - the more coffee you make, the more wired you are and the more coffee you can make...


----------



## DoubleShot

Rhys

I've used a 12oz Toroid 2 milk jug (not sure the difference between an original Toroid and the version 2?) and found the bell shaped bottom plus raised dimple in the base makes a noticeable difference to getting a whirlwind going on in the milk. I almost went for Eric's 20oz before you but already have an Andrew James one around that size and probably only used it once or twice. Little too big for making one cup at a time imo.

There is a heart outline with flames if you look closely at your latte art! Intentional?


----------



## Rhys

DoubleShot said:


> Rhys
> 
> I've used a 12oz Toroid 2 milk jug (not sure the difference between an original Toroid and the version 2?) and found the bell shaped bottom plus raised dimple in the base makes a noticeable difference to getting a whirlwind going on in the milk. I almost went for Eric's 20oz before you but already have an Andrew James one around that size and probably only used it once or twice. Little too big for making one cup at a time imo.
> 
> There is a heart outline with flames if you look closely at your latte art! Intentional?


I think it's a little on the big side tbh, but can always pour some milk into my other half's tea before doing mine.

Oh, the latté art - yeah erm.. was definitely intentional


----------



## DoubleShot

What I've seen some of the pro's do in latte art videos on youtube is they steam milk in a big jug then pour out what they're likely to use into a smaller one which they use to pour latte art. If you have a 12oz/350ml, perhaps try that now that you have the 20oz Toroid.

Barista Dritan Alsela is too slikk:

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvT3R_ZzDkAB2NYDWWJVitw

Tap the video tab and watch a master at work then start dreaming...


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> What I've seen some of the pro's do in latte art videos on youtube is they steam milk in a big jug then pour out what they're likely to use into a smaller one which they use to pour latte art. If you have a 12oz/350ml, perhaps try that now that you have the 20oz Toroid.
> 
> Barista Dritan Alsela is too slikk:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvT3R_ZzDkAB2NYDWWJVitw
> 
> Tap the video tab and watch a master at work then start dreaming...


This is because he is making more than one drink and needs a bigger volume of milk

He pours off the top to retain some heavier microfoam , which he then adds back in ..

If your doing one drinks worth then you dint need to do this

If your doing two drinks worth of milk then it may be of benefit ....


----------



## DoubleShot

Boots. That's precisely what I meant though reading back my post perhaps I could have been clearer. When Rhys is making two drinks (one for himself and one for his Mrs) he could steam the milk in one go in his large 20oz jug then split it into a smaller jug (if he has one) prior to pouring some latte art if it makes it easier. Means his large jug won't sit there unloved like mine.


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Boots. That's precisely what I meant though reading back my post perhaps I could have been clearer. When Rhys is making two drinks (one for himself and one for his Mrs) he could steam the milk in one go in his large 20oz jug then split it into a smaller jug (if he has one) prior to pouring some latte art if it makes it easier. Means his large jug won't sit there unloved like mine.


Yep needs to make sure the second jug is preheated or the milk will get cold quick


----------



## DoubleShot

KkAaNnEe

Now that Boots has kindly tidied up your thread as per my request, back on topic...

Just watched your video again, can you confirm that you neither tilt the jug backwards nor to the side? It looks pretty much level. I started out doing that then changed to a backwards plus tilt to the right type position but I'm willing to revert back as you're getting a far better whirlwind effect going than I'm currently managing.


----------



## Rhys

I'm going to persevere with the 20oz for what I need unless I'm doing chai-tea lattés for everyone else then it may be easier. When I can just get the tip of he wand in i have just the right amount for my cup. Unless you an get extension pieces for the Silvia wand?


----------



## KkAaNnEe

DoubleShot said:


> KkAaNnEe
> 
> Now that Boots has kindly tidied up your thread as per my request, back on topic...
> 
> Just watched your video again, can you confirm that you neither tilt the jug backwards nor to the side? It looks pretty much level. I started out doing that then changed to a backwards plus tilt to the right type position but I'm willing to revert back as you're getting a far better whirlwind effect going than I'm currently managing.


It is a very very slight tilt to the left but is more habit than anything, and only affects how vigorous the rolling motion is. It isn't the be all, it just helps get the arms right up to the side


----------



## KkAaNnEe

Rhys said:


> I'm going to persevere with the 20oz for what I need unless I'm doing chai-tea lattés for everyone else then it may be easier. When I can just get the tip of he wand in i have just the right amount for my cup. Unless you an get extension pieces for the Silvia wand?


Rhys you will see 100% difference by using a 12oz, I use a 20oz when push comes to shove and am doing 3+ drinks, (yes possible on the classic!) but it is more difficult for sure

Also if you aren't confident in splitting milk then that obviously makes it more difficult too


----------



## Rhys

KkAaNnEe said:


> Rhys you will see 100% difference by using a 12oz, I use a 20oz when push comes to shove and am doing 3+ drinks, (yes possible on the classic!) but it is more difficult for sure
> 
> Also if you aren't confident in splitting milk then that obviously makes it more difficult too


I think I'll need a 12oz, might put the 20oz up for a straight swap with anyone with a 12oz Espro Toroid that wants one.

I've just used it and got good results but had a little too much milk. It does make a difference that's for sure. Other than that when I get paid again I'll just buy one and get to grips with the one I have.

Just made a lovely latté with some Illy decaf (too late for high-octane, need un-leaded) and it's made a lovely cuppa. Not bitter or sour - with just the right amount of sweetness to not need sugar. I'm impressed and actually enjoying it (for supermarket reduced 'scab-stand' beans)


----------



## StuartS

I make two milk drinks together. A double shot split into two 5oz (160ml) cups. 7oz milk steamed in a 20oz (600ml) pitcher, easily stretched for cappa or less stretched for latte. I pour milk into each cup one after the other and get latte art. I don't run out of steam.

i've always steamed milk with the pitcher 1/3 full.

i use the same amount of milk for a large cappa or latte - everything into one cup.

i'll post a vid if i can figure out how.


----------



## KkAaNnEe

StuartS said:


> I make two milk drinks together. A double shot split into two 5oz (160ml) cups. 7oz milk steamed in a 20oz (600ml) pitcher, easily stretched for cappa or less stretched for latte. I pour milk into each cup one after the other and get latte art. I don't run out of steam.
> 
> i've always steamed milk with the pitcher 1/3 full.
> 
> i use the same amount of milk for a large cappa or latte - everything into one cup.
> 
> i'll post a vid if i can figure out how.


It is absolutely possible and like I said I do use my 20oz but when learning a 12oz is definitely easier. Plus Rhys was talking about steaming only one drink worth of milk which is very little in a 20oz pitcher, especially being a large bottomed one, which would bring down the overall level.

i'm sure a video would help Rhys and would be a welcome addition to the thread


----------



## Rawk

Thanks for posting this - I've been trying it this way since you posted, and I get more consistent results than before - although I think I introduce bubbles for too long as about 50% of the time I do it I get bubbles on top still.

Getting better though! I think I'll be ready to enter the comps in about 5 years


----------



## samjfranklin

That's so impressive for a single boiler home machine! I've tried steaming milk once on a home machine (after only ever using a La Marzocco FB/80) and boy is it difficult by comparison!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Well well KkAaNnEe!

Just got round to trying this method for creating an evening cappuccino. To be nothing short of brutally honest I wasn't quite on but damn close to your tips. Tiny bit loose at the end of the pour. Nothing an extra swirl or two after frothing wouldn't have sorted......it's all, timings, quantities and such like again.....

Foam wise? It's without doubt the best I have made to date on my Classic. Then as for the cup of cappuccino it's the smoothest and best textured cuppa I have every made, it's velvety and a pleasure in the mouth. Totally Stoked! Truly have hit a new personal best tonight.

Oh the art? Ummmm yeah the art, hmm well that was still nonexistent. Utter $#!¥ if I'm honest lol but foam wise consistent and looked smooth so the potential is there........

Thank you very much sir, just made some leaps and bounds in the making of one cup. Very much appreciated.

Now back to my music, book and cup of yum.

SK8


----------



## Rhys

Still not getting it right, the Espro gives me lovely thick foam but I'm not getting it mixed properly so I end up with semi-microfoam then a splodge at the end.. All I got this time was a bear..










Going to keep trying with the 20oz Toroid till I get a smaller one.


----------



## KkAaNnEe

Rawk said:


> Thanks for posting this - I've been trying it this way since you posted, and I get more consistent results than before - although I think I introduce bubbles for too long as about 50% of the time I do it I get bubbles on top still.
> 
> Getting better though! I think I'll be ready to enter the comps in about 5 years


Cheers Rawk,

Less is definitely more with putting air in the milk, but it is also something that comes with practice, and of course some people like more froth some like less.

One thing I would advise though is if you are getting foam sitting on top it normally occurs because you are being too aggressive when introducing the

air into the milk, try to do it very gently, moving the jug up and down and just kissing the surface, if you leave it at the surface, foam will end up sitting on top.


----------



## KkAaNnEe

samjfranklin said:


> That's so impressive for a single boiler home machine! I've tried steaming milk once on a home machine (after only ever using a La Marzocco FB/80) and boy is it difficult by comparison!


Thanks Sam,

Yes, it's difficult but also has benefits such as a longer steaming time and is probably more forgiving, I did steps like I did because there is definitely a certain technique or knack to get the most out of it


----------



## KkAaNnEe

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Well well KkAaNnEe!
> 
> Just got round to trying this method for creating an evening cappuccino. To be nothing short of brutally honest I wasn't quite on but damn close to your tips. Tiny bit loose at the end of the pour. Nothing an extra swirl or two after frothing wouldn't have sorted......it's all, timings, quantities and such like again.....
> 
> Foam wise? It's without doubt the best I have made to date on my Classic. Then as for the cup of cappuccino it's the smoothest and best textured cuppa I have every made, it's velvety and a pleasure in the mouth. Totally Stoked! Truly have hit a new personal best tonight.
> 
> Oh the art? Ummmm yeah the art, hmm well that was still nonexistent. Utter $#!¥ if I'm honest lol but foam wise consistent and looked smooth so the potential is there........
> 
> Thank you very much sir, just made some leaps and bounds in the making of one cup. Very much appreciated.
> 
> Now back to my music, book and cup of yum.
> 
> SK8


Glad I helped Sk8,

It's always best to do looser milk first to learn how much air you need to make it perfect, but that comes with practice!

As bad as it sounds, once you have made silky milk like this you will end up throwing away ones that go wrong, as it completely changes the coffee texture.


----------



## KkAaNnEe

Rhys said:


> Still not getting it right, the Espro gives me lovely thick foam but I'm not getting it mixed properly so I end up with semi-microfoam then a splodge at the end.. All I got this time was a bear..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to keep trying with the 20oz Toroid till I get a smaller one.


Hi Rhys,

LOL brilliant Latte art there mate









If you're getting a splodge, the milk is definitely not being whirled enough. I honestly think if you grabbed a 12oz straight sided jug it would help, as that is what this guide is aimed at really, they are about a fiver on ebay.


----------



## Kman10

I use a small Andrew James jug for 1 drink an it works a treat, much more consistent than the bigger motta for me


----------



## NJD1977

Could I ask how far open the steam knob needs to be? Do you just turn it very slightly, or open it up a couple of turns?


----------



## KkAaNnEe

NJD1977 said:


> Could I ask how far open the steam knob needs to be? Do you just turn it very slightly, or open it up a couple of turns?


Do you mean for when you actually start steaming? If so, open it fully to get the milk going


----------



## NJD1977

Yeah I mean when you start steaming, I always worry that opening it too much will lose too much steam pressure too quickly?

When you say fully, do you mean just keep unwinding the knob until it won't unwind any more?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

NJD1977 said:


> Could I ask how far open the steam knob needs to be? Do you just turn it very slightly, or open it up a couple of turns?


I did the little (tiny) turn to allow/flush water out at beginning mate as described. Then once at the point of wand to milk I opened it the whole hog pretty quickly and left it full till done.

I think its very down to the timing with switch lights what you do in order, flush through, froth and the pressure built being better due to that timing from what I could tell as mine came out way better first time I tried this method. I had my milk amount etc already pretty good already but it did work best micro foam I have ever managed from my Classic.


----------



## KkAaNnEe

NJD1977 said:


> Yeah I mean when you start steaming, I always worry that opening it too much will lose too much steam pressure too quickly?
> 
> When you say fully, do you mean just keep unwinding the knob until it won't unwind any more?


No always open it fully, couple of turns should do as that normally gives full power, the milk would be too warm if you kept turning that knob all the way open (You need to introduce air while milk is cold and therefore you can control it more with two hands - my steam knob seems to go on forever, but doesn't seem to get more powerful)

If you don't open it fully then you may not get the milk rolling


----------



## Rhys

After watching this video...






I gave it another go this dinnertime and managed to get a squiggle of sorts.. Not much by any standard but considering all I've been getting is splodges so far, it's a vast improvement.










I was sort-off chuffed but doubt I'll be doing any exhibitions just yet


----------



## DoubleShot

Looks like a stick man with a large head. At least he has perfectly placed eyes! 

Very clear and well explained video. Not just a clone of just about every other video about latte art on youtube!


----------



## Rhys

DoubleShot said:


> Looks like a stick man with a large head. At least he has perfectly placed eyes!
> 
> Very clear and well explained video. Not just a clone of just about every other video about latte art on youtube!


Or an upside down xmas tree lol.

I agree, one of the best vids I've seen so far.


----------



## KkAaNnEe

Yeah it's a good vid that one, most important thing being to start high and draw low.

I still believe it's 60% milk to 40% art. If the milk is not right you won't be able to draw at all


----------



## DoubleShot

KkAaNnEe said:


> I still believe it's 60% milk to 40% art. If the milk is not right you won't be able to draw at all


That's what I keep thinking to myself. Get the milk right and then the fun times will begin, latte art attack, lol!


----------



## Dunx90

Right following this guide alot and finding that my first milk i throw is awful but it if throw that out and make another straight after its almost perfect. Like when do the first steamed milk its to powerful and heating it up to fast if that makes sense?


----------



## cracker666

When I try it gets ****ed up :-(.

If im not trying it comes out ok.

My mistake was rolling too long to build temp.

Milk went massive foam.


----------



## KkAaNnEe

Dunx90 said:


> Right following this guide alot and finding that my first milk i throw is awful but it if throw that out and make another straight after its almost perfect. Like when do the first steamed milk its to powerful and heating it up to fast if that makes sense?


I used to suffer this too with the first milk not as good, ever since I wrote this guide I haven't had the problem. If I were you and it is too powerful cut in half the waiting times i.e. Purge water straight after clicking the button on, then do not wait between the purge and when you actually start steaming. Also make sure you are flushing the group after making the shot so that you are introducing some colder water that will take longer to build steam pressure


----------



## KkAaNnEe

cracker666 said:


> When I try it gets ****ed up :-(.
> 
> If im not trying it comes out ok.
> 
> My mistake was rolling too long to build temp.
> 
> Milk went massive foam.


You should only introduce air in the beginning and as quick as possible the sink the wand and roll until up to temp. If you introduce air when the milk is warm you will def get big bubbles


----------



## jimgrant

Will be trying this tomorrow


----------



## Rhys

Managed to get a nice little heart.. More practice tomorrow as I won't sleep if I tried again tonight.


----------



## Rhys

Forgot about this thread so am pleased it was brought up again on another one. My steaming is dire! Been doing it wrong as I keep watching vids where they have the wand resting against the inside of the spout. Will try it like in the vid tomorrow and see if I get an improvement. And here's me thinking I need an Espro Toroid 12oz jug instead of the cheap one I got from our local hardware shop which is probably perfectly fine!


----------



## KkAaNnEe

I think you need to try my technique but just keep at it. It definitely works as I use it everyday... The pic above looks to me like it has been heated too much as you have that uneven texture but the bubbles are nice and close.


----------



## Rhys

Just tried it, heated too much I think and couldn't get any discernible white bits but still made a lovely coffee. Might need a bit more air in. Have another go later but don't think I'll be using 20g in this time.


----------



## StuartS

I've recently started pulling a double into two 6oz cups one after the other and then steaming about 280ml milk (in a 600ml pitcher) and making two latte come flat whites. I'm not running out of steam and i get nice microfoam. The whole process takes about 6 mins. I need to plan ahead and make a video.

Previously i was pulling a double through the double spout into two 5oz cups and steaming about 200ml milk (a bit more than needed) to make two drinks.

Sorry for mixing my units!


----------



## KkAaNnEe

Rhys said:


> Just tried it, heated too much I think and couldn't get any discernible white bits but still made a lovely coffee. Might need a bit more air in. Have another go later but don't think I'll be using 20g in this time.


Why don't you try get a video up?


----------



## masonharley

Excellent Kane.


----------



## M4xime

Has anyone in London and who masters the Gaggia ever thought of doing an after/evening training class? I think it could be quite popular as many people own this machine as their starter espresso machine and are trying to figure everything out.

I was thinking of doing an afternoon class at the "Department of Coffee and Social Affairs" in Soho myself.


----------



## risky

Just tried this with some gold top milk. Didn't work at all. I'm guessing gold top is too thick to steam?


----------



## hotmetal

Last time I looked DCSA classes were all sold out for months.


----------



## risky

OK it looks like a bag of mince but it's my best so far. I think I have been trying to steam far too much milk. Even 180ml seemed too much.

Apologies for the terrible picture, my phone refuses to focus on anything closer than about a metre.


----------



## jlarkin

risky said:


> OK it looks like a bag of mince but it's my best so far. I think I have been trying to steam far too much milk. Even 180ml seemed too much.
> 
> Apologies for the terrible picture, my phone refuses to focus on anything closer than about a metre.
> View attachment 15154


(Like a parent/well meaning adult with kids art). That's really great risky is it a swan, sailboat ERM what is it? 

I can't get anything close to art, so going back to watch the video again now.

Love the expression, looks like a bag of mince.


----------



## hilltopbrews

I've just upgraded my milk jug to a 35cl motta. Now trying that one but not achieving silky milk.

Just wondering, does your milk wand swivel? Mine is very stiff


----------



## KkAaNnEe

Sarah0817 said:


> I've just upgraded my milk jug to a 35cl motta. Now trying that one but not achieving silky milk.
> 
> Just wondering, does your milk wand swivel? Mine is very stiff


Mine swivels fine, can do a 360 if forced under the grouphead


----------



## roaringboy

This technique really does not work for me. I can get milk of the same (or similar) quality on my classic, but I think I literally do the opposite of most things you recommend. I leave the machine to heat for a good 10 mins or so, use a 20oz jug, have the wand to the side, at an angle and to the other side of the jug. I also do the milk first and shot second.

I do however do the same as you with regards to the actual stretching part - i.e. stretch straight away while the milk is cool and then swirl until up to temp - I think this bit is probably the one thing that everybody must adhere to if they want good microfoam.

Please don't think i'm picking flaws in your technique at all - I am certainly not. There's absolutely no denying the results you're getting - lovely silky milk. I'm also certainly not saying my way is right and your way is wrong either. I suppose my point is really that there is no right or wrong if the desired result is obtained. I just find it interesting how different folks develop different methods - especially as we are using effectively the same machine! I suspect that if I tried to replicate your technique now, having refined my own, i'd make a right pig's ear of it!

I suppose the answer is, find a technique that feels natural to you and practise, practise, practise...


----------



## Badgerman

Thanks all - I keep trying all the tips in here, but unfortunately the Photobucket pics don't work unless you pay 399! Has anyone got any updated videos for microfilm technique with Gaggia Classic and Rancilio Wand? @kane how much milk do you use in a 12oz jug - looked a lot in the video which is only bit still working.

Thanks


----------



## StuartS

To be honest, if you follow the written instructions and then steam as per the video you should be fine after some practice. For me, the key is purging the wand of any water (just after hitting the switch) and then waiting for around 10-20 secs (no more) before starting to steam. This will give you most steam power and during steaming the light should not come on - if it does, the steam disappears quickly. I steam around 280ml in a 600ml jug and get good microfoam 9/10 times.


----------



## inso

You made it look very easy ! Thanks for the post


----------



## Badgerman

Wow. It worked sort of!!

Was definitely over aerating. 10 secs max then focused on vortexing.

Thanks all


----------

